# Post Neuter Complications



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear what you and Walter are going through. I did have a dog who had complications from neutering, although not as bad as Walter did. He needed icing for several days due to swelling but never went after his stitches.

In your case I would consider asking the vet for something to help keep your dog calm since he gets anxious; Walter needs his collar on and he needs to be kenneled when you cannot watch him to prevent further problems so some type of doggie downers?

Good luck


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

How frightening for you to go through this. I don't have any experience with neutering complications but I do have an experience with keeping a dog still after a splenectomy that resulted in a large incision down his entire underside. My guy was an oldie but very active for his age. I got the caution from several of his vets, with a few horror stories, that I'd need to be extra careful with keeping him quiet and calm for 10 days post-op and he was not a happy camper, challenging those instructions every chance he got. We used a couple of different e-collars on him--the usual plastic one during the day so he could see out the sides and another one that was made of material during the night and obstructed his full side vision. He was not crated after his rescue due to similar behaviors you described so we blocked off sofas, stairs and anything we could to keep him from jumping up. We stayed with him most of the time to prevent upsetting him, but he did manage to move our barriers to climb stairs and surprise me a couple of times. It was difficult to keep him still but we tried as best we could, using the e-collar 24/7, only taking it off if we were right there with him and watching him. We put it back on at night and kept him on the bed with us (we didn't sleep too well with that e-collar on him). We also gave him Kongs to distract him and, we just decided to slow down ourselves and that worked the best--just being with him physically. At day 7 I took him back to the vet for a recheck and the incision was healed enough to take it out 3 days early.

I hope he doesn't need further surgery. Good luck.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes, this happened to our first golden, scooter. Out of all the dogs i havehad neutered and spayed, he is the only one ot hvae a problem. The swelling was so bad he looked like he had a huge purple grapefuit attached to is body. He had also pulled out a couple of stitches. It actually seeed amazing he could even walk with that "exztra baggage.

Our vet restitched him and put him on antibiotics and he had to wear a cone for the first and only time in his life. But he healed just fine. He ws a great duck dog ana dored our son. They were duck hunting buddies.

His is a pciture of scooter with a pair of ron's jeans. When ron was at work scooter hd to crry around an item of ron's clothes.

I know how scared you were because i remeber our panic when we saw soocters swelling. In total shock. Good luck with her dear boy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

One of our previous goldens had the whole thing removed. He was 10 years old at the time and the only concern before the surgery had been regarding his heart because of his age and because his mom died during a routine teeth cleaning when she was nine. He passed his tests and had the surgery the same day. They kept him a couple days for observation, but he was back to normal almost immediately. No bleeding or infections afterwards.

The worst actually was the fact the techs shaved his butt and tail. And even then his coat filled out longer and faster than before the castration. 

I guess I wanted you to keep in mind if they do the surgery tomorrow, that I'm sure he will do fine. Especially if you trust the vet.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't worry. I haven't had your exact scenario, but there are lots and lots of stories of pulled stitches on the forum. The dogs do just fine for a while so you let your guard down, and then something itches and they go to town on the incision.

No need to feel guilty or blame yourself. Focus on doing what your dog needs from you now, not whether or not you should have done this or that slightly differently in the past.

It's good that he's staying with the vet, and I second the idea of asking the vet about meds to help keep him calm. Obviously that's not idea, but depending on the dog's personality, a mild sedative may be much less dangerous than letting him hurt himself.

It really does sound like everything's going to be fine. Your vet sounds great, so trust her expertise and make some plans about how you're going to spoil Walter once he's better.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Yes, there are plenty of stories of the hematomas after neuter and you should not feel guility or blame anyone. Usually they come from a dog being too active, but with these guys it is tough to keep them down. I am sure he will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I fully agree with everyone else on not blaming yourself... We all have those moments. I wonder if he would like bully sticks? They are usually very smelly which = very appealing to goggies.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I fully agree with everyone else on not blaming yourself... We all have those moments. I wonder if he would like bully sticks? They are usually very smelly which = very appealing to goggies.


Nice idea. Super gross chew stuff is great, as is a kong full of frozen unsalted natural peanut butter (just ground peanuts).

I also know people have used acepromazine in cases where keeping the dog mellow is absolutely non-negotiable. Hopefully, the OP won't have to go there, but I know it's worked for some in the past.


----------



## Deirdre (May 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the advice and stories - it's helped me calm down a lot. I'm on my way to visit him now. I think the idea of some calming medication is a good one (for the dog, not me, although that's negotiable) - I'm going to bring it up with the doctor. I also ordered a soft collar since he was like a loose bulldozer in here with the hard one.

Scooter looks a lot like Walter, 3 Goldens! Even has two little white toes on one foot.

I'll post an update when I know more - THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Deirdre (May 16, 2011)

I visited Walter today and he is better - the swelling has gone down and I think we're going to get through this. I'm hoping he may come home tomorrow!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Glad Walter is doing better. Oakly had a similar situation when he was neutered. He and I spent a fair of time bonding with me holding an ice pack on his nether regions. :


----------

